# LED DRL override mod keeps them on 100% of the time!



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Installed the Gen5DIY **LED DRL override harness 280010 and loving it. This harness is for those with second-generation Cruze's that are looking to keep the LED DRL on at 100% brightness when enabling turn signals and at night with the main dipped beam headlights. This is a simple plug-n-**play** harness that goes inline with each headlight connector and is fed power from the underhood fuse block via a 15amp fuse tap. I tapped into fuse location #15 which also powers the oxygen sensor.

Overall I'm impressed with the quality of the harness and most importantly the install is clean and virtually undetectable.

*Note that because I've also hacked my stock headlight switch to not return to the AUTO position, my DRL's don't turn off when AUTO headlamps are set to OFF.
*
(can't link more than 1 video :signs006: so only the first one shows up as a preview)

*DRL bypass harness + Bi-Xenon + LED hazards flash
*




*DRL bypass harness + LED Turn signal Engagement*
https://youtu.be/tHD8nmh1NFs

*DRL bypass harness + Autostart Engagement*
https://youtu.be/wWo2L_65hSY

*DRL bypass harness + LED hazards on*
https://youtu.be/XxRKZ0BLLIA

*Harness route*


















*Where did the harness go???  *









*Engine bay fuse box
*









​


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

looks like you bought the last one...


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

this is sweet! definitely buying this.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I did Gen5DIY the favor of documenting the install and creating a DIY for future customers. Give them some time to make more harnesses and link to my DIY.


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

what hidlights do you have?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

royce777 said:


> what hidlights do you have?


*
All my mods moving forward can be found here on my dedicated build thread. Scroll down to the list and the HID install link is there for details. *ccasion14:* I enjoy modding - but also love sharing knowledge/inspiration with fellow owners!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-c...stars-1-1-2018-diesel-rs-hatchback-build.html*


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

That seems pretty cool, I didn't figure out until not too long ago, that the DRL's turn off when the turn signals are active. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Love this upgrade. Did you use resistors for your turn signals to avoid the hyper flash?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Selling this awesome harness as I've sold the Cruze and have no need for it. 

Details here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Bump! Selling this harness in the classified section here if anyone wants to purchase. *


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Bump! Selling this harness if anyone is interested. $50 shipped within the continental United States.


----------



## Josh Crist (Oct 18, 2020)

I'd take it if no one else has


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Josh Crist said:


> I'd take it if no one else has


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online here since about last December.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Wait, you joined in 2020 and this is your first post?? Where have you been?


----------

